# Feedback: MyBuffed (v2)



## NachtkindFX (20. Mai 2008)

Hiho

Ich fang einfach mal ein einwenig was zur aktuellen Version zu Posten:

Zunächst ein paar Dinge die nicht stimmen....

*Meine Mainchars fehlen!*

Vergleicht einfach mal

http://my2.buffed.de/user/2890

-

http://my.buffed.de/user/2890

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Was mir sehr gute Gefällt, sind die Gruppen die man z.B. von StudiVZ o.Ä. kennt!

Hab schon mal 2 Erstellt zu Testzwecken, Mitglieder sind also Willkommen!


----------



## yanu23 (20. Mai 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> *Meine Mainchars fehlen!*
> 
> Vergleicht einfach mal
> 
> ...



Das neue myBuffed holt die Verlinkung mit deinem Chars aus einer anderen Datenbank als das aktuelle myBuffed, also sind die Daten nicht aktuell. Dies sollte meiner Meinung nach der Grund sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2008)

yanu23 schrieb:


> Das neue myBuffed holt die Verlinkung mit deinem Chars aus einer anderen Datenbank als das aktuelle myBuffed, also sind die Daten nicht aktuell. Dies sollte meiner Meinung nach der Grund sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die V2-Datenbank ist nicht die aus dem Live-System. Den Datenabgleich machen wir kurz vorm Release.


----------



## NachtkindFX (20. Mai 2008)

Weiteres Feedback:

Die Gallery:

Irgendwas Stimmt da nicht.

Ich habe eine neue Gallery erstellt. -> Geht

Wollte ein Bild hochladen -> Geht ... fast

Ich hab einfach mal Versucht ein Bild aus meinem Screenshot Ordner hochzuladen, bewusst groß gewählt.

Die Java Anwendung hat von dem ca. 500kb großen Bild gerade mal 70 kb hochgeladen, und nun ist dort wo das Bild sein sollte ein schwarzes Feld, das Bild fehlt halt.

Gibt es da maximal Größen zu beachten?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Weiteres Feedback:
> 
> Die Gallery:
> 
> ...



Auf dem DEV_System ist die Limitierung bei Uploads bei 2 MB pro Upload - im Live-System ist es höher. Kannst du das mal verlinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
hier der Link in meine Gallery

http://my2.buffed.de/user/2890/gallery/view/30

Der Screenshoot war ein ganz normaler WoWScreenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (11. Juni 2008)

Hiho

Hier mal ein kleines Feedback zum neuen MYBuffed2

Die Gruppen funktionieren soweit wie ich das sehen kann, ebenfalls das Gruppen Board.


Die Gallery geht im Moment noch nicht, ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

[attachment=3297:upload.jpg]

mfg

NachtkindFX


----------

